

Amazon restricts The Lego Movie, Transcendence sales over Warner Bros. contract - ghosh
http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/06/amazon-flexes-its-muscles-again-in-new-contract-dispute-with-warner-bros/

======
paulhauggis
Amazon needs to be destroyed. They use their position to completely strangle
businesses into bad contracts (or just put them out of business if they don't
comply).

I wish there was a better alternative out there.

